# Cigar Safari



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone done it?

I'm considering going next month.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never heard of such a thing, what is it exactly?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What the heck is it?

Sounds like it could be an amazing trip though!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Do tell brother. Does it have a Cigarnosaurus Rex in it.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

very interested in what the hell your talking about.


i pickers a large property with cigars hiding in various places, some of good and some not, im thinking one fee to enter, X amount of time to "hunt", and you keep what you find. of coarse there is a grand prize cigar hidding in the most difficult place to find.




lol. ok, so maybe thats not it.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is it the Drew Estate cigar safari?

Drew Estate | Cigar Safari


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just about to post the same link.


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone mind sharing what the cost is? I know the flight would be in addition but I have been curious about what it would run to do this.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

very interested in cost as well...this looks like a great time!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I've read about it including some trip reports from other forums. It seems like an awesome trip. I don't think I could keep up with all that smoking of cigars though.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, it's the Drew Estate Tour...

Costs are all-inclusive (food, boarding, transportation, booze, CIGARS, personal blending sessions, etc)... $650 plus flight to NICA (which they advertise as being, typically, $350 from Miami). It's my understanding that once you pay for trip and book flight, they will take care of everything from the time you arrive in NICA until you leave.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

This seems fairly intriguing to me, but I have not heard good things about Nicaragua and traveling there.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

That sounds pretty cool, actually. I could smoke LP's all day, I just don't know if I would want to smoke a bunch of Acids. The Drew Estate factory/compound or whatever it's called is pretty sweet from what pictures I've seen and descriptions I've read.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i got a feeling that even if i had the money i would owe my wife too big a favor to be worth it. lol.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Don't know if all the safaris are the same, but you visit the other esteli factories so it's not all drew estate stuff


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Yes, it's the Drew Estate Tour...
> 
> Costs are all-inclusive (food, boarding, transportation, booze, CIGARS, personal blending sessions, etc)... $650 plus flight to NICA (which they advertise as being, typically, $350 from Miami). It's my understanding that once you pay for trip and book flight, they will take care of everything from the time you arrive in NICA until you leave.


$650 Cigar Safari
$485 Current cheapest air fare from NJ.

About $2300 for two. Excluding any other costs for 4 days.

While it would be a great experience, this is a tough one.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to do this. Smoking ACID all day till my eyes exploded as well as LP's. I can only dream. I'm a huge ACID fan and this safari would be a dream come true.:rockon:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> $650 Cigar Safari
> $485 Current cheapest air fare from NJ.
> 
> About $2300 for two. Excluding any other costs for 4 days.
> ...


There are guys here who spend more than that on a 4 day weekend in Thailand. Pretty sad, when you think about it. I'd rather take the safari.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> There are guys here who spend more than that on a 4 day weekend in Thailand. Pretty sad, when you think about it. I'd rather take the safari.


Agreed, except my other half may not be as into it as I. You know there will be other add-ons to this to make everyone happy


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I would love to do that. A B&M owner and his son here just got back from Perdomo last week. There were only 4 of them. The pictures were incredible and they cant wait to go back.
But as soon as they landed everything was taken care of and they were treated as kings.
I am sure DE would do the same.
I need to get my passport!

Hope you decide to go!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Agreed, except my other half may not be as into it as I. You know there will be other add-ons to this to make everyone happy


I'd like to see a "my wife can only smoke half a Tabak Especial without getting sick" discount. She won't be putting any kind of dent in their inventory, I assure you.

Are there any kind of take-home incentives to the trip? I would hope one might get some rare goodies for traveling all the way out there.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm booked on the March #2 trip. I think there are still openings if anyone wants to go. Tickets from Houston were $643.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

I will most certainly do this in the next couple of years. I am looking at tha CigarTourism site as well. I've heard great things.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Animal said:


> I'd like to see a "my wife can only smoke half a Tabak Especial without getting sick" discount. She won't be putting any kind of dent in their inventory, I assure you.
> 
> Are there any kind of take-home incentives to the trip? I would hope one might get some rare goodies for traveling all the way out there.


I just talked to her about the trip. She said she would probably get sick for most of it. I kinda believe her since it happened on our trip to Mexico. But it wasn't a no. :bounce:



cruisin66stang said:


> I'm booked on the March #2 trip. I think there are still openings if anyone wants to go. Tickets from Houston were $643.


That's awesome to hear! Needless to say, definitely create a thread with full of pictures!


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

this would be super cheap, seeing as a family member works for the airlines


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Just come to Tampa. If you walk down 7th ave in Ybor, you'll walk by at least 5 cigar shops and a cigar/tattoo place in about three blocks, haha... Then you have Tampa Sweethearts, Tampa Humidor and many more.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

One day, one day!

Definitely let us know how your trip goes!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok, so now that we know of at least one person who's attending, I think it should go without saying that *A TON* of pictures are expected. I'm especially looking forward to pictures of the brave soul who tries to smoke a bunch of T52's in one day, because we all know that someone will.u


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

if i was more serious about cigars, i would go. I have been on a few rum tours though in the islands


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

This sounds pretty sweet... But in all honesty there are other places I would like to go for $1000-1400 more than Nicaragua.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

GentlemanJester said:


> This sounds pretty sweet... But in all honesty there are other places I would like to go for $1000-1400 more than Nicaragua.


To each his own I guess.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I know those that have done it love it and oftentimes go back.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

The Warden, a.k.a. my wife, said she didn't care if I want to go. Now, I just need to decide is $1500 worth only a 4-day vacation!??


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright gentlemen, the trip is booked!! I'm scheduled to go to Nicaragua for Cigar Safari (hosted by Drew Estate), March 9th-12th.

DEFINITELY pics to follow trip!
:bounce::banana::bounce::banana:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I looked into this trip about six months ago. Looks great. If I were more of a Drew Estate fan it would be well worth it.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This sounds like so much fun. 

One of these days I will try this. It would be fun to arrange with a bunch of people from here to go.

Best regards, tony


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Alright gentlemen, the trip is booked!! I'm scheduled to go to Nicaragua for Cigar Safari (hosted by Drew Estate), March 9th-12th.
> 
> DEFINITELY pics to follow trip!
> :bounce::banana::bounce::banana:


I'm signed up for the March 9 trip also. PM me to discuss travel plans.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok gents, as promised, here are some of the pics from my recent trip to Nicaragua on Cigar Safari (hosted by Drew Estate). I CANNOT RECOMMEND this trip ENOUGH, it was absolutely AMAZING. In addition to these pics be sure to follow my friends Theresa (Cigar Chick) and Craig (Cigar Craig) that came along as well. 

Enjoy!

WELL, DISREGARD FOR NOW... NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO LOAD MORE THAN 3-PICS AT A TIME.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

photobucket, upload pictures, select all pictures, generate code and copy the codes for the messageboards.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Ok gents, as promised, here are some of the pics from my recent trip to Nicaragua on Cigar Safari (hosted by Drew Estate). I CANNOT RECOMMEND this trip ENOUGH, it was absolutely AMAZING. In addition to these pics be sure to follow my friends Theresa (Cigar Chick) and Craig (Cigar Craig) that came along as well.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> WELL, DISREGARD FOR NOW... NEED TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO LOAD MORE THAN 3-PICS AT A TIME.


We are still waiting...:chk


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if it's easier for my fellow Puff brothers to just view the pics this way....

Please confirm that the link allows you to view the pics:

Pictures by blakeholman83 - Photobucket


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Link works but no story with the pics...Its like watching a silent movie


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Blake, could you give us the play by play perhaps? I'd love to hear the details that go with the pics!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

A number 9 tubo and Smoking Hot Cigar Chick! Looks like a good trip to me!


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys,

Directly underneath the pic there should be a description of the photo... Is it not there when you guys view it?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man Blake...I am jealous! What an experience! During your time over there did they talk about their infusion process?


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

No. While hanging out at Drew Estate, we were only allowed to see about 60% of the factory. There are only 4 people within the Drew Estate crew that know the entire process of making Acid Cigars. Further, only authorized rollers/blenders/handlers are allowed in the Acid blending, aging and rolling rooms.

Very "willy wonka" like!! 



primetime76 said:


> Man Blake...I am jealous! What an experience! During your time over there did they talk about their infusion process?


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pictures. Wow what a wonderful time. Cigars, more cigars, boat ride, volcano, factory tours, cigars, great food. 

I really need to do this.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I have some friends that did this trip last year. They loved it! Do you still get to blend your own cigars? I don't recall where that was. Drew Estate perhaps?


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

You do indeed! We actually did 5-custom blends at Hoya de Nicaragua & 10-custom blends at Drew Estate.



Tarks said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have some friends that did this trip last year. They loved it! Do you still get to blend your own cigars? I don't recall where that was. Drew Estate perhaps?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Austin_Smoker said:


> You do indeed! We actually did 5-custom blends at Hoya de Nicaragua & 10-custom blends at Drew Estate.


I would have asked..."what is the exact blend of the Liga Privada T52.....lol. You should seriously get some personal bands made up for those...that would be awesome! Drew Estate Blake's Selection!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Blake! Awesome pics of your trip. Really makes me want to do this trip now. If I can only convince my wife! I met you at Habana House in Austin awhile back I remember. So how was your personal blend?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like a truly once in a lifetime type trip - totally awesome. Pics were great & most had captions under them. Looks like they kept you all busy. What did you get to bring home with you?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Austin_Smoker said:


> You do indeed! We actually did 5-custom blends at Hoya de Nicaragua & 10-custom blends at Drew Estate.


Nice! How did they turn out?


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Aaron- I remember! You really dig wine and cigars. I've checked out your blogs a few times since we last met as well. It's great to see you on here. Unfortunately, I recently moved from Austin to Denver; however, I still visit quite often. I will have to shoot you a message next time I'm in town and we can get together for a stick.

My personal blends turned out FANTASTIC (for my taste). My personal blends were:

Wrapper: Mata Fina Oscuro
Binder: San Andreas Mexican 
Filler: 40% Esteli Ligero / 40% Esteli Viso / 20% Condega Seco

The result: SUPER spicy up front for the first inch or so, then mellows into some VERY sweet flavors thru the 1st 2/3rds and then finishes SUPER spicy on the final third. Granted, I smoked one within 3hrs of being rolled, so I'm not really sure how they will age. A good buddy of mine, who loves EXTREMELY full bodied sticks, smoked one upon my arrival and loved it. It will be interesting to revisit them at 1-month, 3-month, 6-month, 9-month & 1-year. This is what Steve Saka recommended doing, as this is the same method he tests the Liga Privada lines prior to release. 

What can I say, he's doing something right so I will just stick to what works!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

Austin_Smoker said:


> Aaron- I remember! You really dig wine and cigars. I've checked out your blogs a few times since we last met as well. It's great to see you on here. Unfortunately, I recently moved from Austin to Denver; however, I still visit quite often. I will have to shoot you a message next time I'm in town and we can get together for a stick.
> 
> My personal blends turned out FANTASTIC (for my taste). My personal blends were:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I have been thinking of shutting down my personal blog due to time constraints and school. Possibly I might make a new one probably in 2012, with new format and look. I joined CigarInspector.com and now I write reviews for them, so that takes up most of my blogging time now. I really enjoy writing for them so that is pretty much where my direction is going these days. So check out http://www.cigarinspector.com for my reviews.

I have been thinking of seriously doing the Cigar Safari, so I was glad to see someone I know that had personally experienced it. A few questions: Did you end up spending a lot of extra money on the trip? (trying to get a full estimate of the costs). How much was your plane flight? Is the CigarSafari only once a year or do they perform this tour more than once?

Good to hear from you again and will meet up for sure next time your in town.


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Aaron,

I can't recommend this trip enough!! You get to spend A LOT of time with Jonathan Drew, Steve Saka & other "big dawgs" of the cigar industry. In addition to the cigar portion of the trip, JD focuses heavily on the culture and people of Nicaragua. VERY COOL!

As far as the costs... From the time you land in Nicaragua every part of the trip is paid for (food, drinks, cigars, room & board, etc.) I spent $35 on some gifts for my wife (3- hand painted pieces of art at a local shop- INCREDIBLE!). The only thing you need money for is if you want to buy things at the market (boots, artwork, gifts, etc..) I took $200 cash with me and came home with $140 (spent some on coffee/food at the airport)

The costs were:
$650- Room/board, transportation while in Nica, food, drinks, cigars, etc...
$900- Flight - Mine was a bit more expensive bc I booked it late and it was Denver to Miami to Nicaragua (and back)... It would have been MUCH cheaper if I booked it earlier. Generally, it's about $250-$400 from Miami to Nicaragua. It's just a matter of how much your flight from Austin to Miami would add to those costs.



amsgpwarrior said:


> Unfortunately I have been thinking of shutting down my personal blog due to time constraints and school. Possibly I might make a new one probably in 2012, with new format and look. I joined CigarInspector.com and now I write reviews for them, so that takes up most of my blogging time now. I really enjoy writing for them so that is pretty much where my direction is going these days. So check out http://www.cigarinspector.com for my reviews.
> 
> I have been thinking of seriously doing the Cigar Safari, so I was glad to see someone I know that had personally experienced it. A few questions: Did you end up spending a lot of extra money on the trip? (trying to get a full estimate of the costs). How much was your plane flight? Is the CigarSafari only once a year or do they perform this tour more than once?
> 
> Good to hear from you again and will meet up for sure next time your in town.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Answered my question while viewing slide show.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I was on the same Cigar Safari as Blake and agree completely that the whole experience was a blast. We had time to do some site seeing and learn the culture, as well as visit both the Joya de Nicaragua and Drew Estate factories. The food was outstanding and it was a real education to listen to Jonathan, Steve and others describe cigar making. I would recommend the trip to anyone.

Someone mentioned in a previous post that they were not Acid fans, and I must agree. That's not the cigar for me, but the liga's are outstanding and the Chateau Real are very good medium body cigars. Don't let the Acid cigar line be a reason not to go, you will not run out of great cigars to smoke.

Smoking Hot Cigar Chick was on the trip with us and you can see more photos and videos at her website Cigar Reviews Cigar Pairings For Cigar Aficionado & Beginner.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

The only real cost for the trip was the airfare and Cigar Safari fee. Everything else was covered. I spent maybe $50 and most of that was in the airport.

My airfare from Houton, thru Miami, to Managua, was $643 and the Cigar Safari cost was $550. The normal cost is $650 but it is reduced for CRA members.


----------



## cigarcraig (Jan 31, 2010)

I was on the same trip as Blake and Allen and it was a blast. I've just finished writing my trip reports on CigarCraig's Blog. I would recomend the trip to any rabid cigar nut. It was a great group of people and a wonderful tour, I think I made a bunch of new friends. I look forward to going back so I can finnish the tour (see "day 3")! I've done a ton of cigar travel going back to the late 90s, attending herfs and crawls around the country, but this was such a unique experience that I'd do it again tomorrow. While the travel costs can seem high, it was well worth it. I don't often read this forum, but I'm glad I came accross this thread.

Best, 
Craig


----------



## NuG (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, sounds like an awesome experience. Thanks for sharing and hoping the cost of the trip stays the same.

The Cigar Safari runs from October to March to avoid the rainy season. We should get a Puff group together for a trip in October.


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> i got a feeling that even if i had the money i would owe my wife too big a favor to be worth it. lol.


:amen:


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

Here every opinion are great which you share above, Definitely will do this in the next couple of years. I am looking at the Cigar tourism site as well. I have heard great things..


----------



## mpfuchs (Dec 17, 2012)

Has anybody on here done the Dominican Republic tour from the cigartourism website?
Would like to find out some more about it.


----------

